# Vintner's Chicken



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

VINTNER'S CHICKEN

Ingredients:
2 Tablespoons plain flour
1/4 teaspoon basil, crumbled
1/4 teaspoon dried tarragon, crumbled
1/4 teaspoon paprika
4 chicken breast halves, boned and skinned
1 Tablespoon safflower oil
1 Tablespoon butter
2 small cloves of garlic, minced
1/2 cup white wine (dry)
1 cup red seedless grapes, halved
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
salt and freshly ground pepper
1 Tablespoon chopped freshly picked parsley, garnish

Mix flour, basil, tarragon, paprika, salt and pepper in large bowl. Add chicken and toss gently to coat. Heat oil and butter in large heavy skillet over medium high heat. Stir in garlic, cook only a few seconds before adding chicken. Saute on both sides until golden brown. Pour in wine. Cover and cook until chicken is done, about 5 minutes. Add grapes, broth and lemon juice and heat through. Transfer chicken and grapes to a platter using slotted spoon. Reduce by about half. Pour over chicken, garnish with parsley and serve.

Source: Cafe Atchafalaya, New Orleans, LA

***Originally posted by merstarr


----------



## Lifter (Nov 29, 2004)

This sounds pretty neat!

Must ask if you don't "egg-dip" the meat before "flouring" it?  I always have issues getting enough "coating" to stick to the meat if I do it this way...

Is there a trick to this that I've missed, or is chicken in Canada different from USA product?

Any "hint" appreciated, I'd like to give this recipe a "go" on Wednesday...

Lifter


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 30, 2004)

That really does sound good, and a very nice company dish. I'm also interested in knowing how you get the flour to stick to the chicken.


----------

